# New A3 3.2 V6 - S3?



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anybody know if the new A3 3.2 V6 will be branded *S3* in the UK? 

I know it may sound a little pathetic, but I'd be more likely to consider one if it was an S3 as opposed to an A3 3.2 :-/ Anybody else feel the same way?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

No, it won't be branded as an S3. 

But if you like the car, then what does it matter. ???

There will be a 350bhp RS3 next year if that is any good. 8) 8)


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

> No, it won't be branded as an S3.
> 
> But if you like the car, then what does it matter. ???
> 
> There will be a 350bhp RS3 next year if that is any good. 8) 8)


RS3 next year? Do you really think so? In another four or five years, maybe.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Colin,

What do you know that makes you say that or is it simply what you think may happen?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

According to the German press (and the corporate audi website) a 300hp S3 in two years' time, and a 350hp RS3 sometime later.

http://www.autobild.de/suche/artike...ite=1&A_SESS=4149afcb788226c1989112fd1b4258aa

Anyway, the 3.2 A3 is more a luxury sports hatchback rather than a sports hatchback. It's the thinking man's Golf 3.2!


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

It looks as though Karcsi has better information than I do.

I was just trying to make sense of magazine stories which usually have some truth in them but often get a bit imaginative and over-optimistic. Putting that with the way Audi usually work, my best guess is:
A3 3.2 V6q - planned, but not comfirmed for UK this Autumn as per the official info. Could easily go back to 2004 if the continentals like it and leave none for us.
A3 5-door, a sort of estate rather than a hatch, 2005.
S3 2006 with an FSI engine.
RS3, based on 5-door, 2007. Even that may be optimistic because the RS models usually come late in the model cycle to revive interest before the model is replaced, e.g. RS4, RS6.

Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not gonna comment on what you've said as someone will think it's based on Audi info whether it is or not.

All I'd say is be sceptical of all press articles. There are so many opinions that someone has to be write and they always shout about it when they are but how many times do they say "oops we got that wrong"?

After saying all that, I do know that discussions are still going on about this. What might be a thought one week (and gets leaked out) will probably be discounted the next and a new plan discussed (which again may get out). This is how you can get the impression of an indecisive/inconclusive information flow from Audi when officially they've actually said nothing at all.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

> All I'd say is be sceptical of all press articles. There are so many opinions that someone has to be write and they always shout about it when they are but how many times do they say "oops we got that wrong"?


Exactly!



> After saying all that, I do know that discussions are still going on about this. What might be a thought one week (and gets leaked out) will probably be discounted the next and a new plan discussed (which again may get out). This is how you can get the impression of an indecisive/inconclusive information flow from Audi when officially they've actually said nothing at all.


Again, I agree entirely.



> I'm not gonna comment on what you've said as someone will think it's based on Audi info whether it is or not.


There needs to be a system that allows you to say what you think, otherwise the forum is missing some valuable contributions, I'm sure. I will send you a message if my cogitations on this point amount to anything.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Hi,
according to Audi driver magazine re the a3, in an interview with someone from audi ag. The 3.2q is not an s3 @241ps. If there is thought to be enough demand Audi will produce a tuned 3.2q rated @ 300ps. With the RS3 to follow a couple of years later.
Here's hoping !!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthread...r=14668&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

There is blue RS3 avant pic in Auto Express also.

It may be CG'd but it looks good.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Car magazines have a habit of getting it wrong on a regular basis :


----------

